# No Superbowl in HD



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just realized yesterday that the Superbowl is on NBC this year. Whats funny

is I'm having a Superbowl party and I can't catch NBC in HD.:lol: So I bought

this antenna yesterday from solidsignal http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=C4

It was less than half price at SS compared to BB's price. So I just wanted to

know if anyone has this antenna and what you think of it.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Why can't you watch NBC in HD?

Where do you live (town or zip) and where is the NBC station you are trying to receive over-the-air? How far are you from the station, and are you planning to mount your antenna indoors or outdoors (and how high)? Since you are in Louisiana, I assume there are no mountains in the way. Are there any tall buildings near your home?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

No tall buildings or mountains of course. My zip is 70525. I live right outside of Lafayette. There are 3 near by NBC HD stations in Baton Rouge,Lake Charles,and Alexandria. Each at least 50-55 miles away. I've tried lots of antennas but none will keep a signal for long. Its as if they are turning down the broadcast power or something. I ordered this new antenna which says it can pick up signals up to 60 miles away so hopefully that'll do. I'll install it outside.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I would think that DirecTV will open up a national feed for the superbowl. I just don't know if it will be HD or not.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> I would think that DirecTV will open up a national feed for the superbowl. I just don't know if it will be HD or not.


Really?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> Really?


IIRC they did last year... in HD, too.

Edit: Yes, they did: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=118647


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Actually yes, I just found a thread on another website that shows they opened up a SD and HD feed for last years superbowl. Thread says channels 700 and 701. Probably won't be able to confirm it for this year until near gametime.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> IIRC they did last year... in HD, too.
> 
> Edit: Yes, they did: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=118647


Right on.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

We'll if the antenna doesn't work out this will do. Thanks guys.


----------



## cajun_fan (Nov 15, 2006)

Brandon: I share your pain, lol. I live in LFT too (70508), and it was killing me that we could not get NBC in HD (that station in Jackson is the pits). So last week I bought a new antenna, and for a week it was working GREAT, as I was able to get all the LFT stations, plus NBC on WVLA 33.1 out of BR.

Then all of a sudden, this Monday I lost ALL signal on 33.1. I was perplexed, but then decided to check the WVLA website. There is a blurb on the site that says:

"We are experiencing problems with the WVLA digital transmitter. We apologize for the inconvenience. Our engineers are working on the problem and expect to have it back up and running very soon. Again, we are sorry for any inconvenience this has caused our viewers."

(http://www.nbc33tv.com/news/digital-transmitter-experiencing-problems)

So, hopefully they will be up & running again soon......

BTW, I get about 75% sig strength from the new antenna in the attic. What do you get with it being outside? I was just wondering if it is worth it to install it outside, as I don't have much trouble with it @75%.


----------



## cajun_fan (Nov 15, 2006)

Forgot to add that I have a HR22 in my living room, and the HR20 in the B.R. The attenna (for now) is only for HR22. I moved the older one to the BR, but it is not strong enough to get the BR stations.


----------



## cajun_fan (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL again: I just checked your link to see what antenna you bought, and it is the exact same one that I did, and for about the same price.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

cajun_fan said:


> BTW, I get about 75% sig strength from the new antenna in the attic. What do you get with it being outside? I was just wondering if it is worth it to install it outside, as I don't have much trouble with it @75%.


Can't say for sure, but 75% in the attic is pretty good. It should be more than enough to lock a quality signal on an HR20 or AM21. It's my experience with the HR20-700 that anything over 40% will produce a clear, consistent high-quality picture. So unless you have some issues (atmospheric conditions, et cetera) that sometimes cause you to drop a little below that and get some stuttering and 771s, I wouldn't bother with the outdoor mount.


----------



## cajun_fan (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree. With my HR20, the lowest I was getting (with the smaller atenna in the attic) was around 60% for LFT stations. But even with that relatively low signal I was still getting great pics.

With the newer set-up of the HR22 and bigger atenna, nothing is below 70%. Doesn't seem like it would be worth breaking my neck for a few more %'s, but I wanted to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

If BR 33.1 NBC gives you problems Then try 5.1 (Alexandria) or 7.1 (Lake Charles). I'm getting mine tomorrow. I'll let you know how it turns out. I'm gonna install mine outside. I'm hoping to try to catch N.O. fox,its a long shot but based on stats of their transmitter and the C4 I should be able to catch it if I install it at about 30ft. I have a signal booster I'm gonna use to. I want to catch N.O. Fox for next years Saints preseason games.


----------



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

If you live around Lafayette, try pointing it toward lake charles at a WNW Direction. KPLC 7.1 NBC in lake charles has a pretty strong signal and their tower is actually Northeast of L.C.


----------



## cajun_fan (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks to all. I will look into the LC station, esp if WVLA does not come back up soon. However, I am thinking I will stay with 33.1 if at all possible, since the LFT stations (& 33.1) are in the opposite direction of LC, and I am afraid I would lose power on those 5or 6, just to pick up the 1 NBC. 

Of course, we are hoping that LFT eventually gets an NBC affliliate, as this is the only one they are missing, and I don't understand why this is so.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

The C4 antenna rocks. Its picking up all 3 Local NBC HD affiliates and other channels I didn't even know it existed and whats amazing is its only 4' in the air. I'm gonna get a gig long pole and see how far it can go.


----------



## cajun_fan (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree, its a great antenna. Also, sure you know already, but WVLA is back & running again since last night.

I have a quesiton though, how are you able to add all 3 markets (BR, LC & Alex) to LFT? When I do the set-up it only allows me one secondary. Are you just re-doing it and changing the secondary market?


----------



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

cajun_fan said:


> I agree, its a great antenna. Also, sure you know already, but WVLA is back & running again since last night.
> 
> I have a quesiton though, how are you able to add all 3 markets (BR, LC & Alex) to LFT? When I do the set-up it only allows me one secondary. Are you just re-doing it and changing the secondary market?


What i have done in this case is enter a zip code that is somewhat in between the area's. I did one just east of L.C and then west of L.C. to get as much as possible.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was scanning for channels with my TV.


----------

